# Schumann: Piano Concerto



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

I would be glad if you can recommend some really good recordings. I love this concerto, it is my favorite after Brahms' Piano Concertos.

Is anybody familiar with the recording with *Jorge Bolet* and Riccardo Chailly? I like it much. In the review on classicstoday.com it got only 5 from 8, but in the review of another recording of this concerto I red reference to Bolet's version as _outstanding_ performance. So...who is right? I have also recordings with Argerich, Barenboim and Zimerman...but I just like Bolet's version more, I really like the way he is playing this piece, especially the 3rd movement. What do you think? And can you recommend me some other recordings?


----------



## BuddhaBandit (Dec 31, 2007)

I've always like Kovacevich's recording with Colin Davis; as a bonus, it's coupled with a great recording of the Grieg concerto.


----------



## D.SCH. (Mar 10, 2008)

Bolet, indeed. I have the same recording as you confuoco, I suppose, and it's excellent. I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be a good one?
I have also the Zimerman - Karajan recording. Very good, of course, but I somehow prefer Bolet.
One question (not an easy one, I guess): isn't the piano melody that occurs about 2 and a half minutes into the third mvt found in some other work? I thought it familiar, I think it has to be somewhere else, too. Perhaps not even in Schumann, but somewhere...


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

D.SCH. said:


> Bolet, indeed. I have the same recording as you confuoco, I suppose, and it's excellent. I can't see any reason why it wouldn't be a good one?
> I have also the Zimerman - Karajan recording. Very good, of course, but I somehow prefer Bolet.
> One question (not an easy one, I guess): isn't the piano melody that occurs about 2 and a half minutes into the third mvt found in some other work? I thought it familiar, I think it has to be somewhere else, too. Perhaps not even in Schumann, but somewhere...


I'm really delighted by this your post. Means that I'm not compeletely deaf as yet.

I have to check what melody do you think. But there is a part very similar to one in the third movement of Piano concerto No. 1 by Brahms.


----------



## confuoco (Feb 8, 2008)

confuoco said:


> I have to check what melody do you think. But there is a part very similar to one in the third movement of Piano concerto No. 1 by Brahms.


OK, I think something else, it occurs after 3 min. And it isn't real "piano melody". Here I did short mp3 file for comparison...one fragment is from Schumann, one from Brahms. Not very experienced listener could have problem to determine it :

http://www.fileden.com/files/2008/2/2/1736328/Schubrahms.mp3

What about "your" melody in 2:30...unfortunately I can't help you...


----------



## D.SCH. (Mar 10, 2008)

All right, I've got the timing exactly. In the Bolet/Chailly recording, the 'thing' I'm talking about starts at 2:22 and ends at 2:28.

As for the file you uploaded, I'm very sorry but I can't hear it. I have serious problems with my Media Player. Thank you, anyways.


----------



## john august smith (Jul 6, 2008)

sir, you might want to hear the LONDON 417 728-2 recording b RADU LUPU withPREVIN conducting. as previn was also a good pianist they make a great team and the music soars, excellent sound as well. if there is a better version of either the schumann or grieg concerto i have not heard it!


----------

